# Link to PlumbingZone.com



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I want PlumbingZone.com to grow into a huge resource, but to do that I need your help. 

I'm trying to get as many people as possible to link to us with either a text link or with a banner on their own websites. You all have some great websites and I'd be proud to have our logo displayed on them! 
Below you will find instructions on how to add a link to your site and we will be adding more and more banners to this thread as we get them made.

As a "Thanks" for linking to us please add a link back to your own website in your Signature. :thumbsup:


*Instructions:*
-----------------------------------------------

Choose the text link or banner that you want on your site from the ones below.
Highlight the code under the Textlink or Banner
Copy the code (Right mouse click choose copy, or Ctrl C)
Open your web page in a text editor
Paste the code into your web page where you would like the button or banner to appear (Right mouse click choose Paste, or Ctrl V)
Save your updated web page
*Text Links:*
-----------------------------------------------

Plumbing Zone

```
<!-- Start PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
<a href="http://www.plumbingzone.com" target="_blank">Plumbing Zone</a>
<!-- End PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
```
Plumbing Zone Forum

```
<!-- Start PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
 <a href="http://www.plumbingzone.com" target="_blank">Plumbing Zone Forum</a>
 <!-- End PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
```
Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum

```
<!-- Start PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
  <a href="http://www.plumbingzone.com" target="_blank">Plumbing Zone</a> - Professional Plumbers Forum
  <!-- End PlumbingZone.com Link Code -->
```
*Banners:*
-----------------------------------------------
*

*

```
<!-- Start PlumbingZone.com Image Code -->
<a href="http://www.plumbingzone.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/plumbingzone_120x60.gif" width="120" height="60" border="0" alt="Plumbing Forum"></a>
<!-- End PlumbingZone.com Image Code -->
```
* 


*

```
<!-- Start PlumbingZone.com Image Code -->
<a href="http://www.plumbingzone.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/plumbingzone_190x100.gif" width="190" height="100" border="0" alt="Plumbing Forum"></a>
<!-- End PlumbingZone.com Image Code -->
```
* 
THANKS!* :thumbsup:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife and I will work on getting that on our site.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


If anyone does link to us please post about it in this thread so we can see it.


----------



## OleTom (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool logo I had to put it on my site :thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

The wife hooked us up Nathan,it's on my contact page.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I will have the wife put this logo on the front of my web site when we get a chance!!! love the logo!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks! We will have T-Shirts soon :thumbsup:


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thanks! We will have T-Shirts soon :thumbsup:


 

Nice, thats cool !!!!:thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*YES WHEN I GET MY SITE UP AND RUNNING I WILL CARRY LINK & BANNER, :thumbup:*
*ALSO IF EVER TIME ONE OF THE PLUMBERS ON THE ZONE INSTEAD OF GOING TO BOOKMARK*
* GOOGLE PLUMBINGZONE SO IT MOVES TO TOP OF THE LIST !!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> *YES WHEN I GET MY SITE UP AND RUNNING I WILL CARRY LINK & BANNER, :thumbup:*
> *ALSO IF EVER TIME ONE OF THE PLUMBERS ON THE ZONE INSTEAD OF GOING TO BOOKMARK*
> *GOOGLE PLUMBINGZONE SO IT MOVES TO TOP OF THE LIST !!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: :thumbsup:*


Jerry, the wife tried to get into that link you gave her, she had no luck and figured it wasn't a web site development site


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> If anyone does link to us please post about it in this thread so we can see it.


Linked it. www.wcplumbing.biz Where Can I buy the shirts? I love the logo.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Linked it. www.wcplumbing.biz Where Can I buy the shirts? I love the logo.


Thanks for the link :thumbsup:

You can buy a shirt here: http://www.constructionoutlet.com/products/PlumbingZone.com-T%2dShirt.html
or just wait until you hit the 250 post mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Thanks for the link :thumbsup:
> 
> You can buy a shirt here: http://www.constructionoutlet.com/products/PlumbingZone.com-T%2dShirt.html
> or just wait until you hit the 250 post mark


Send Robert mine.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Send Robert mine.


IMO, one needs to complete the 250 post to get the tee, it's the only fair way to do this.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

HAHAHA..IT'S OK. Thanks anyways. I'll have to earn it. I haven't been around much the last few months. :yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> IMO, one needs to complete the 250 post to get the tee, it's the only fair way to do this.


I told Nathan to send mine to someone deserving quite awhile ago.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just giving my opinion, not saying Nathan won't do that.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Were sending out T-Shirts to the first 25 people who hit 250 posts and send me a PM requesting one. If someone doesn't want one then that's fine... it just give someone else a chance to reach the number.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

linked on the contact page, nice logo. Hope you do more shirts in the future.

www.UandIPlumbing.com


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

*Linked*

Submitted you link to our link directory.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

49.95? Are you serious?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 49.95? Are you serious?


 
Sadly, I think so. :no:





paul


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Talk about ruining the business. thats really cheap. The italians i know in the business would have a bid problem wit dat down here.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Talk about ruining the business. thats really cheap. The italians i know in the business would have a bid problem wit dat down here.


Bet He gets a few drive by *bricks* through the window :laughing:


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

ADDED TO OKLAHOMA PLUMBING INSPECTORS ASSOCIATION MYSPACE PAGE!! THERE ARE 66 PLUMBERS ACROSS THE STATE OF OKLAHOMA THAT THIS WILL REACH DIRECTLY. ALSO, POSTED A BULLETIN!!

 GOOD LUCK!

http://profile.myspace.com/okpia?bucketid=132277


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*Bored...*

Kids & Hub are gone to the lake for Labor Day Weekend... I think I shall go send PM to people on myspace that are plumbers. With a short note on "be sure to be nice and introduce yourself first". I would do facebook as I have a FB acct too... but myspace just seems like the thing to do while I am bored right now...
 Wish me luck!


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I will on my site, just have to figure out how, can I past a pic of your logo and then add the link, I will do it later today !


----------



## jecks perrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello Mr. Nathan,
Nice logo and i like this site.
Thanks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I been meaning to make an industry link page on our website. Well I just did and add Plumbing zone to it. http://a-archer.com/IndustryWebLinks.aspx


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Good to go!
Your on the home page and the links page. 

I'll take an 2 extra larges please! :thumbup:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:I also added it to my home page.


----------



## paulanderson (Dec 27, 2011)

Nathan said:


> Thanks! We will have T-Shirts soon :thumbsup:


hmm I really Loved that Idea "NATHAN" these logo will look very very nice when printed on T.Shirts.


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

I am working on link but, 49.95, still bothering me.


----------



## plumbingcali (Mar 23, 2012)

Great idea. I will add this banner to my website.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

What the hell is going on here are you all plumbers? Its all good Mr Light is known too be a little bit of a loose canon! Sorry I meant canton! :laughing:


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

I added it to my home page: http://www.cliftonparktankless.com/home.html


----------

